# Democrats, What Can They Say?



## Peony (Feb 20, 2017)

A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!

Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.

Not too many took advantage of this (good for a write off) wine and cheese seminar weekend.  Apparently, it was a bit of a bust.  They were supposed to learn how to triangulate those rubes from the middle of the country but the seminar leader apparently never mastered the Fly Over dialect.


If democrats really want to learn about communication styles and winning, they might consider studying Donald Trump’s approach to speaking.  Let’s face it, no one will mistake Trump for a lyrical speaker but he resonates with many Americans- even some who used to vote democrat.  Why?  He talks to them.  His nose is not in the air.  In all his ineloquence, Donald Trump offers that old fashioned approach of offering ideas and beliefs- straight up, hold the nuance.  Trump says things like, this is a great country. We are a great people.  Government works for the People.  More Americans believe that, than believe what democrats tell them.  Things like:  Americans who are concerned about terrorism are Islamophobes.


It sure doesn’t look like democrats are truly looking to change their message, or the way it’s presented.  Nancy Pelosi is back as House spokes mouth.  She continues to spout half-truths, innuendo and outright nonsense.  Just the other day, she went on a rant about a tweet of Mike Flynn’s- only it wasn’t Mike Flynn’s tweet.  (Who’s for another round of Fake News?)

Chuck Schumer has picked up where Harry Reid left off.  Just blurt something out!  People might think it’s true!  Mitt Romney didn’t pay his taxes, announced Reid.  Donald Trump is embarrassed about his cabinet nominees, says Chuck.  That’s why he wants to hurry up and have them approved.

What democrats need to learn is that more and more Americans are on to them.  They understand that dishonesty is the democrat dialect, so they don’t believe them anymore.


Maybe it doesn’t matter if democrats don’t articulate to all Americans.  There are other paths to communication skullduggery and government bureaucrats who remain true to the party line are on it.  EPA drones had a good cry and now are protesting Scott Pruitt as head of the department.  Is Pruitt incompetent?  Nah.  He just isn’t a leftist.  These workers are entitled to their opinions but they don’t get to pick their boss.  That’s not stopping them from emoting.  Save the planet!  Don’t let Donald Trump pick the head of the EPA!

Other government bureaucrats have surely had a hand in getting Mike Flynn kicked out of the Trump administration.  We don’t really know what was said and not said in Flynn’s phone call with the Russian Ambassador.  We do know that there was a leak about the phone call itself, and it had to have come from someone in a government department able to listen in on Flynn.  So we have a sudden anonymous leak.  The democrats and their media allies add a dash of innuendo and Flynn looked bad.  We are told Flynn didn’t tell Pence all the details about a conversation.  Now Flynn is out.  Will we hear about who is doing this illegal leaking?  Doesn’t seem so, the media has moved on to complaining about how much money is being spent to protect Trump and his family.

And they wonder why Trump considers them purveyors of Fake News.


There is surely more democrat talk on the way.  Former president Barack Obama promised he was not leaving, that he intends to return to his roots.  That would be Community Organizing, where all that is accomplished, is talk.


We’ll hear.



http://www.politico.com/story/2017/01/democrats-real-people-lessons-234198

http://www.dailywire.com/news/13525/poll-would-trump-win-re-election-against-elizabeth-hank-berrien

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2017/02/17/leaked-emails-dem-state-leaders-think-obama-s-new-organizing-army-is-grade-a-bullshit.html

Insiders: Obama Holdover 'Shadow Government' Plotting to Undermine Trump - Breitbart

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/susan-jones/schumer-gop-wants-rush-through-cabinet-nominees-because-theyre-ashamed-them

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/17/politics/liberal-group-primary-challenge-democrats/index.html?sr=twpol021817liberal-group-primary-challenge-democrats1131PMVODtopLink&linkId=34650328

Who Rules the United States?


----------



## william the wie (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice piece which will likely be ignored.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 20, 2017)

Democrats don't speak to Americans because they hate America.....it's simple as that.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Feb 21, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 21, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...



Dear Peony 
You can't fix what's wrong with a house by just painting the outside.
The foundation has a huge crack.

My fellow Democrats are plagued with this political religion based on
power and authority by majority rule. One of my friends, a lifelong Democrat,
explained it to me that since there is no stopping the bigger bully, the only hope
is to use the party to bully back. 

So much for Constitutional respect and inclusion, and consent of the governed.
These concepts don't exist where "majority rule" decides what passes as law,
not Constitutional checks and balances and AGREEMENT among States and people
what to authorize to our federal govt.

Once people start voting in whatever is popular, anything goes.

Gotta agree on the SPIRIT of the laws and the process.
THEN the words we need to communicate will follow
when we are ACTUALLY TRYING TO GET ON THE SAME PAGE.

Using words for bullyign and propaganda is not the same.


----------



## upside222 (Feb 24, 2017)

emilynghiem said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> ...





Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...


----------



## upside222 (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice post. 
The Marxist Democrats keep focusing on the point that they need to get their message out in a better manner.
Getting out their message isn't the problem. The problem is the message!
Their only message is higher taxes, more regulation, bigger government, and poor economic growth. No one is buying that message any more. Not even the the typical power bases of the Marxist Democrats - minorities.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 25, 2017)

I don't have much hope for the democrats because they are doubling down on their mistakes,  sinking even further into a morass of identity politics and living in denial as to why they lost in the first place.

 I can give no better example of one Keith Ellison, who is set to take the reins of the DNC.  Here you have an Islamist who colludes directly with the Muslim Brotherhood, who is a protégé of Louis Farrakhan, who once said that Blacks should carve out their own country within the United States and who is so anti-Semitic, he makes David Duke look almost moderate in comparison.

 It seems to me that as the Democratic train is wobbling a bit on its tracks, they have decided to remove the wheels altogether.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 26, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I don't have much hope for the democrats because they are doubling down on their mistakes,  sinking even further into a morass of identity politics and living in denial as to why they lost in the first place.
> 
> I can give no better example of one Keith Ellison, who is set to take the reins of the DNC.  Here you have an Islamist who colludes directly with the Muslim Brotherhood, who is a protégé of Louis Farrakhan, who once said that Blacks should carve out their own country within the United States and who is so anti-Semitic, he makes David Duke look almost moderate in comparison.
> 
> It seems to me that as the Democratic train is wobbling a bit on its tracks, they have decided to remove the wheels altogether.


This could be, but the Democrats have a very big potential ace in the hole - Trump.

If this administration goes off the rails, it may not *matter* where the Dems are on the spectrum, and that is worrisome.

I'd like to see them go back to being traditional liberals, but there is zero sign that's going to happen.  And again,_ they may not have to._
.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 26, 2017)

Disagree. With D acting out continuing like the presidential campaign is still going, Trump can and will get away with a huge error rate. If current trends continue the Ds will reelect Trump regardless of his record.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 26, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...


Fake news


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Feb 27, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> This could be, but the Democrats have a very big potential ace in the hole - Trump.
> 
> If this administration goes off the rails, it may not *matter* where the Dems are on the spectrum, and that is worrisome.
> 
> ...




Yep.

What worries me is the way the pendulum keeps swinging further and further in each cycle of action and reaction.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 27, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This could be, but the Democrats have a very big potential ace in the hole - Trump.
> ...


Oh yeah.  That's my biggest concern.

As long as we're divided like this, as long as the crazies are in control, that's the danger.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2017)

Peony said:


> If democrats really want to learn about communication styles and winning, they might consider studying Donald Trump’s approach to speaking. Let’s face it, no one will mistake Trump for a lyrical speaker but he resonates with many Americans- even some who used to vote democrat. Why? He talks to them. His nose is not in the air. In all his ineloquence, Donald Trump offers that old fashioned approach of offering ideas and beliefs- straight up, hold the nuance. Trump says things like, this is a great country. We are a great people. Government works for the People. More Americans believe that, than believe what democrats tell them. Things like: Americans who are concerned about terrorism are Islamophobes.



Um... okay. Not really.  

Donald Trump, who I have to point out a majority of this country voted against, didn't speak to people, he outright lied to them. 

He told them he was going to bring back good factory jobs that were lost to automation decades ago. 

He told them illegals were stealing their jobs, when most illegals do jobs Americans wouldn't do no matter how much you paid them. 

He told them there was a scary Muslim under the bed when they were more than likely to be shot by an angry white guy with too many guns. 

In short, Trump was the guy telling them to have another drink while Hillary was the person telling them if they didn't knock it off, their liver was going to implode.  

But since the GOP has spent the last 25 years calling Hillary a liar and hundreds of millions of dollars failing to prove that, she wasn't the best person to tell us hard truths we didn't want to hear.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 28, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> This could be, but the Democrats have a very big potential ace in the hole - Trump.
> 
> If this administration goes off the rails, it may not *matter* where the Dems are on the spectrum, and that is worrisome.
> 
> I'd like to see them go back to being traditional liberals, but there is zero sign that's going to happen. And again,_ they may not have to._



Meh... not really.  

The fact they elected Perez and Not Ellison as chairman tells me that the Democrats are aiming for the center. 

But the reality, what you call "Traditional Liberalism" was considered pretty far off the rails at the time it was proposed. 

Social Security? What a crazy idea, paying old people who were no longer useful to the rich!  

Civil Rights?  Those darkies should be happy sitting at the back of the bus! 

20 years ago, gay marriage would have been considered "off the rails'. Today, everyone but the most nutty Christians accept that, hey, it's no big deal.


----------



## Steelfoot (Mar 3, 2017)

We chuckled at the brilliant Mr. Bannon's comment, "We'll have that dirty Puerto Rican maggot Perez in Gitmo before the year is over."

Know what we mean?


----------



## mamooth (Mar 4, 2017)

Why are only rural white people defined as "regular people"?

Why aren't Republicans asked why they can't talk to "regular people" when they lose?

Why perpetuate the slur that only Democrats are "elitist", and not tar billionaire Republicans are men of the people?

Why so many double standards in the OP? It verges on being a concern troll piece.


----------



## Votto (Mar 4, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...



The best communication is when you are without a job, with no prospects, and now made to live on the crumbs of the welfare system.

Nothing talks like money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 5, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Why are only rural white people defined as "regular people"?
> 
> Why aren't Republicans asked why they can't talk to "regular people" when they lose?
> 
> ...



Quite right. You see, they keep forgetting their guy lost by 3 million votes and only won because too many otherwise sensible people voted for 3rd party protest candidates because they were told Hillary "had this in the bag".


----------



## Steelfoot (Mar 5, 2017)

The Democraps are not a party .  They are a squalid alliance of screeching buhneegar parasites, furtive border-jumping cucarachas, shrieking diseased sex pervs, filthy raghead subhumans, dirty welfare maggots, loathsome God-hating rodents, tranny nightcrawlers, and sundry America-hating excrement -- united in their shiftlessness, immorality and bileous hatred for free enterprise and common decency.

We don't mean this in a negative way.

Know what we mean?


----------



## JQPublic1 (Apr 15, 2017)

Steelfoot said:


> The Democraps are not a party .  They are a squalid alliance of screeching buhneegar parasites, furtive border-jumping cucarachas, shrieking diseased sex pervs, filthy raghead subhumans, dirty welfare maggots, loathsome God-hating rodents, tranny nightcrawlers, and sundry America-hating excrement -- united in their shiftlessness, immorality and bileous hatred for free enterprise and common decency.
> 
> We don't mean this in a negative way.
> 
> Know what we mean?


Let him without sins cast the first stone.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 15, 2017)

People like mamooth and JOEB131 are exactly why Trump won.

Hyper-partisans you can't even have a conversation with.

I'm more for dealing with Americans that have different views.

Write hyper-partisan people off.

The Democrat party has quadrupled down on the reason they lost last election. They're not going to learn, and move even (is it possible?) further left.

I have a year or so, but I'm definitely not voting Democrat for the foreseeable future.


----------



## william the wie (Apr 15, 2017)

Steelfoot said:


> The Democraps are not a party .  They are a squalid alliance of screeching buhneegar parasites, furtive border-jumping cucarachas, shrieking diseased sex pervs, filthy raghead subhumans, dirty welfare maggots, loathsome God-hating rodents, tranny nightcrawlers, and sundry America-hating excrement -- united in their shiftlessness, immorality and bileous hatred for free enterprise and common decency.
> 
> We don't mean this in a negative way.
> 
> Know what we mean?



Speak plainly and stop using analogies.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 15, 2017)

Doge


----------



## Kat (Apr 16, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> DogeView attachment 121877


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> People like mamooth and JOEB131 are exactly why Trump won.
> 
> Hyper-partisans you can't even have a conversation with.
> 
> I'm more for dealing with Americans that have different views.



Trump didn't win... Hillary got more votes.  

Now, for the hardcore racist asshole "Make America White Again" douchebag, you are right, there's no point talking to YOU people.  

The people you need to win back - when they are standing in an unemployment line after Biffenfuhrer crashes the economy - are the ones who vote for Trump because they thought it would be funny, or because they thought Hillary had this in the bag and they could do a protest vote, or even the guy who just wanted to flip the government the bird. 

those people might just be smart enough to realize how badly they messed up.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 16, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > People like mamooth and JOEB131 are exactly why Trump won.
> ...




^ Just like 7UP, never had it, never will.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2017)

Democrats actually picked up seats in both houses of congress.  In an election cycle that was supposed to be very challenging for the party that held the Oval, the incumbent Party got more votes than the contender.  

The OP is wrong.  Someone mentioned the message in the discourse.  They are right.  When you’re so publicly in favor of mystifyingly stupid things such as allowing 15 y/o boys to use girls restrooms if they want to because they are feeling like a girl on that particular day…you’re going to alienate some folks.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 16, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> People like mamooth and JOEB131 are exactly why Trump won.
> 
> Hyper-partisans you can't even have a conversation with.
> 
> ...




.....and not just hyper-partisan, but lacking in any degree of egalitarian liberal principles.

 Until these archly illiberal authoritarians stop defining all people with hyphens, and start addressing them as the same, they will continue to alienate.  Until these reverse racists start forming a positive ideology rather than simply hating white men, Christians and Jews, they will simply continue down the path they have taken.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 6, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> People like mamooth and JOEB131 are exactly why Trump won.
> 
> Hyper-partisans you can't even have a conversation with.
> 
> ...


Iam new at this location so bear with me and cut some slack.  I see you have ran into the same bunch of bull that I have all over the net.  I have started not to reply to the Progressive group because it seems that they have some sort of sheet of paper with one message on it and this is what is posted "No matter what" so I have just read it and skip on...But you are right that these people just don't get.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 6, 2017)

JQPublic1 said:


> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> > The Democraps are not a party .  They are a squalid alliance of screeching buhneegar parasites, furtive border-jumping cucarachas, shrieking diseased sex pervs, filthy raghead subhumans, dirty welfare maggots, loathsome God-hating rodents, tranny nightcrawlers, and sundry America-hating excrement -- united in their shiftlessness, immorality and bileous hatred for free enterprise and common decency.
> ...


I seems they are robot respondents with no ideas of their own


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 6, 2017)

*These people have lived inside the Progressive web so long that they can not speak and put out a idea that does not have false information or facts,  They have done this for so long that they have lose credibility and trust of the general population.  Over the pass 55 years they have told and put forth so many lies and false promises and fact that we just can not follow or buy whatever they are trying to "sell" us.  It can be a law a project it does not matter....We remember Obamma s statements Clintons lies, Progressive Judges decisions, e.t;c/.  We just don't trust anymore.  American can not afford it anymore...They just don't get.  *


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 6, 2017)

Dan Stubb said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > People like mamooth and JOEB131 are exactly why Trump won.
> ...



You might make it here, I haven't been banned yet. 

This place is actually for free speech.


----------



## william the wie (May 6, 2017)

The hacks on Macron and Hillary showed them to be high-value added bribe recipients of the kind that Russia loves so how does it make sense for Russia to out them? High ranking blackmail vulnerable people running possibly opponent nations is what everyone wants. Russia blowing away assets without any gain doesn't even make good nonsense so why are such memes the only thing the left has?


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 7, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (May 7, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (May 7, 2017)

^^ Everybody loves dancing cowgirls !!!


----------



## HenryBHough (May 7, 2017)

Please remember that what conservatives see as a "big bust" Democrats see as a gigantic tit begging to be sucked.  For their very sustenance:  FREE STUFF!


----------



## GoDemocratic (May 10, 2017)

I was a republican at one time and 2007 changed me over to a full fledged Democrat. The GOP is full of zombie policies that either are stupid, don't work, or just benefit the rich and wealthy. Here is a group (GOP) whose policies are all scams or swindles. Let's take, for example, no abortions should become law. Now, let's be fair, you could argue that an abortion does indeed kill life. After all, even a lowly worm is life and we use them for fish bait. However, let's assume that no abortions actually became law, how are they going to do this if we stop welfare, kill food stamps and for sure forget health insurance for these additional welfare babies. So, what are they trying to create here England 1200? GOP is all for no abortions until they find out this might cost them a dollar. That's scam number 1. 

Scam #2 is this idea that tax breaks for the wealthy creates jobs. The data record does not bear this out. Here is what actually happens. Bush jr. gave a tax break in 2003 with 1% getting 4% tax break and everybody else got 0.4% Then there was a sudden decrease in unemployment of 0.5%. But the two things are unrelated, here's why: Each of the Republican presidents doubled the Defense budget and in the case of jr it was $250B. That did indeed create jobs but the GOP falsely uses them as tax-break jobs in order to gain license to keep doing it. The poor American public doesn't understand the economy and they fully buy into this "conservative" idea. 

Scam #3 The US economy does indeed respond to reduced regulations on banks and industry, allowing oil drilling leases on both coasts, reduced EPA regs, and more spending on infrastructure projects and all this does indeed drive the economy upward at frightening rates. It eventually results in an economic crash (it takes about 5-7 years) and we are back in recession with an economically weaker government due to lower taxes that has to strain to get the economy back on it's feet again. The only Republican president that did not have a recession was Reagan, but, you might remember interest rates were over 18% trying to restrain an overheated economy. Good thing he was shortly followed by Clinton.

And now we have $T who would jump at the opportunity to make Jared Kushner director of the FBI and have clear sailing from here on. He can sell US citizenship for $500K a pop and they already have estimates of how much money that brings in. The GOP revolves around only 1 think, the $ and nothing more. It's a very shallow and greedy philosphy.


----------



## pillars (May 13, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...


Clearly, the answer for democrats is to use more single syllable words, like trump does, to appeal to the ignorant ninny class.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 13, 2017)

pillars said:


> Clearly, the answer for democrats is to use more single syllable words, like trump does, to appeal to the ignorant ninny class.



I don't even know if that will work. 

I spent a half an hour last night talking to someone I knew since childhood. he has a sweet job as a City of Chicago trash collector. (Well, one that pays well, anyway).  And even though Republicans have said time after time the biggest change they would make would be to bust up the unions and privatize tasks like his, he still votes Republican.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 13, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> pillars said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, the answer for democrats is to use more single syllable words, like trump does, to appeal to the ignorant ninny class.
> ...




What is it with these people? They SAY they don't want exactly what they vote for.  And then they blame the Dems/Obama/Clinton when they get what they voted for. 

Next election, they do it again.


----------



## GoDemocratic (May 13, 2017)

pillars said:


> Peony said:
> 
> 
> > A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> ...



Bro, try quoting some facts and figures if you want us to become GOP. You wrote more than 10 paragraphs filled with babbling prose that never proves anything.


----------



## JoeB131 (May 14, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What is it with these people? They SAY they don't want exactly what they vote for. And then they blame the Dems/Obama/Clinton when they get what they voted for.
> 
> Next election, they do it again.



Well, I think the problem is, the reality of it doesn't sink in. 

I did hear an interesting theory is that there is a slice of the White Working Class - the so-called "Reagan Democrats" who will vote for Democrats when republicans have messed up the economy, but when the economy is going reasonably well, they give in to their racial, sexual and religious bigotry and vote for the Republican. 

Wash, Rinse, Repeat


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 15, 2017)

Dan Stubbs said:


> Iam new at this location so bear with me and cut some slack.  I see you have ran into the same bunch of bull that I have all over the net.  I have started not to reply to the Progressive group because it seems that they have some sort of sheet of paper with one message on it and this is what is posted "No matter what" so I have just read it and skip on...But you are right that these people just don't get.



 They are fundamentalists with no actual ideology other than defining something as "right wing" and then taking the opposite stance. They do not understand, much less follow any consistent principles, but merely indulge in herd mentality. They are the sheeple of the left and are little different than the most rigid bible thumpers of the right.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (May 15, 2017)

pillars said:


> Clearly, the answer for democrats is to use more single syllable words, like trump does, to appeal to the ignorant ninny class.



  Considering that Blacks and Hispanics just so happen to be the least well-educated portion of the population, perhaps you should be considering yourself with who is really trying to appeal to the ignorant ninny class.

 Trump is buffoonish to be certain, and acts in many embarrassing ways, but it wasn't just white trailer trash who voted for him despite this simple minded cliché you are trying to foster here.


----------



## The Derp (May 18, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Trump is buffoonish to be certain, and acts in many embarrassing ways, but it wasn't just white trailer trash who voted for him despite this simple minded cliché you are trying to foster here.



That's true.  It wasn't trailer trash who voted for him, just those with mental handicaps.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 18, 2017)

Democrats don't speak clearly enough.  If they just presented themselves more gently.  They could try this

It's not personal.   We really hate you.  You are bad people who take a shower when you get home from work.  You are ugly but maybe its not your fault.  You were raised to believe in certain freedoms.  For your own good we will take those from you.  Trust in democrats, we know what's best.


----------



## Mrs. M. (May 26, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Nice piece which will likely be ignored.


I agree. Peony is one of my favorite Op-ed writers on the internet.  Consistently on target with great style and clarity!


----------



## Statistikhengst (May 28, 2017)

Peony said:


> A few weeks ago, some democrats attended a seminar on how to talk to regular people.  You see, they figure maybe those crushing loses in November may be somewhat related to how they present their ideas.  They have to make a change, find a hook- like Hillary’s famous, “I ain’t no ways tired” schtick that worked so beautifully in winning the hearts of black people!
> 
> Democrats wonder if ordinary folk just don’t understand their clever nuance.  They talk differently.  They listen differently.  So, some dems are flirting with the idea of finding a new way to communicate with all those dummies who don’t live (or aspire to live) in NY, CA, Washington DC, or don’t run to a safe space at the first whiff of differing opinion.  You know, those prejudiced deplorables.
> 
> ...



Were you dropped on your head as a child?

Sure looks like it.


----------



## Russ Alllah Gehry (May 28, 2017)

Peony said:


> It sure doesn’t look like democrats are truly looking to change their message, or the way it’s presented.  Nancy Pelosi is back as House spokes mouth.  She continues to spout half-truths, innuendo and outright nonsense.  Just the other day, she went on a rant about a tweet of Mike Flynn’s- only it wasn’t Mike Flynn’s tweet.  (Who’s for another round of Fake News?)


Nancy Pelosi cited a fake Michael Flynn tweet, she did not push #fakenews That would be Hannity pushing the fake Seth Rich conspiracy and FOX itself having backed that conspiracy, only to have to back off and apologize an


----------

